# Another FP Question



## JBCustomPens (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,

I just replaced the cartridge in a FP of mine, right after I adjusted the tines and centered the nib. Now, I am not getting any ink flow at all. Does anyone know the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## tim self (Jul 27, 2010)

My best guess would be the slit is closed at some point between the tip and gulp hole.


----------

